# Grangetown shopping area



## spacemonkey (Dec 2, 2012)

Just had a big questionnaire through about the shopping area around Penarth Rd/Clair Rd, anyone know what they're planning?

I'm just waiting for our first Costa Coffee. Then I'll know we've made it.


----------



## poisondwarf (Dec 3, 2012)

There's a 10-15 yr plan to regenerate the area apparently, which is long overdue as it's looking rougher than normal. I live in grangetown too.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 3, 2012)

Bollywooddvd247.co.uk was closed on Saturday.....


----------



## ddraig (Dec 3, 2012)

http://www.cardiff.gov.uk/content.asp?nav=2867,5636,5721&parent_directory_id=2865&feature
and a survey
http://www.surveys.cardiff.gov.uk/NeighbourhoodRegeneration2012/PenarthRoad/

i presume that is either in advance of any plans or a consultation on them


----------



## nogojones (Dec 3, 2012)

Make Tesco pay for any regeneration in the area


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 3, 2012)

They did Clifton Street a few years ago, i don't feel it's any better.... other than the grow shop down the end now.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 3, 2012)

yeah
Albany rd junction with wellfield been done and it is a bit better and safer i think, took em a while


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 3, 2012)

It's still a cunt trying to park to get a mina's tho with a hangover.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 3, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> They did Clifton Street a few years ago, i don't feel it's any better.... other than the grow shop down the end now.


 
They fucked up Clifton St. I used to stop at the shops there on the way to Roath. Now I drive through residential areas instead and miss the shops


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 3, 2012)

it used to be an ace cut through to Broadway from town save me a good 1-2 mins getting home.....


----------



## nogojones (Dec 3, 2012)

I could never get the benefits of shutting St Mary's St either. All it did was divert traffic through residential areas, piss off the shopkeepers and make it harder for the disabled to get about town. It's almost as if the planning dept just do things for the luls.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 3, 2012)

....and I reckon they get kickbacks from traffic light suppliers


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 3, 2012)

yeah to get the other side of town i have to go all they way down clair road and shit now.


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 5, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> There's a 10-15 yr plan to regenerate the area apparently, which is long overdue as it's looking rougher than normal. I live in grangetown too.



10 to 15 years?!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 5, 2012)

that is probably for the LDP - local development plan they are consulting on at the moment where about 45,000 houses are built in that time in various areas on the outskirts of the city
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/cardif...an-eagerly-anticipated-report-91466-31384281/


----------

